# Charizard wont mega evolve? D:



## Soot Sprite (Mar 9, 2014)

I got a shiny charizard through a trade, and I tried using a mega stone that I have to try to mega evolve it, but it wont give me the mega evolve option>-<


----------



## matt (Mar 9, 2014)

Maybe theres no shiny mega charizard


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 9, 2014)

I would still think that it would evolve, but have no color difference >-<


----------



## Flop (Mar 9, 2014)

Do you have the mega ring?  XD


----------



## Zura (Mar 9, 2014)

matt said:


> Maybe theres no shiny mega charizard



There is I got two shiny Charizards with both stones and they transform just fine


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 9, 2014)

I've finished the game>_< idk why its not working Dx


----------



## Zura (Mar 9, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Do you have the mega ring?  XD



This must be the problem


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 9, 2014)

no, I have the mega ring


----------



## Zura (Mar 9, 2014)

Ok have you mega evolved a other pokemon already in the same battle?


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 9, 2014)

Maybe the charizard was hacked by the person you traded with...


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 9, 2014)

nope. but I think you're right about the hacked thing. that could be it, cuz I can mega evolve any other pokemon.


----------



## Zura (Mar 9, 2014)

Kyoko said:


> nope. but I think you're right about the hacked thing. that could be it, cuz I can mega evolve any other pokemon.



I dont think hacking would have anything to do with this would it?


----------



## Jake (Mar 9, 2014)

is charizard holding the mega stone??


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 9, 2014)

yes it is-.-' I know you're all trying to help but damn dont disrespect my intelligence while doing it D,: just to clarify,
it is holding the mega stone
I have the mega ring
no other pokemon has been mega evolved.__.
I dont mean to sound rude at all just sayin >-<


----------



## Jake (Mar 9, 2014)

ok next time i wont bother to help!!!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 9, 2014)

Have you mega evolved another pokemon in the same battle?


You can only mega evolve one pokemon each battle. You might want to check if it's holding the correct mega stone as well, I've mixed mine up before.


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 9, 2014)

"In order to Mega Evolve, the Pok?mon must be holding the appropriate Mega Stone and its Trainer must have a Key Stone. Professor Sycamore theorizes that even with the Mega Stone and the respective item to resonate with the stone, *Mega Evolution cannot be achieved if there is not a strong bond between Trainer and Pok?mon.*"

Taken from Bulbapedia.


----------



## Horus (Mar 9, 2014)

Is it actually a Charizard? 

jk, it must be that it's so hacked that the game doesn't recognize it as a Charizard or you're just forgetting one of the basics.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 9, 2014)

Does it work in wifi battles?


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 9, 2014)

that helps, that much be the problem. I'll try to get a bond with it.  that or the hacking is the problem.
and @jake, I wasnt trying to be rude at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Horus said:


> Is it actually a Charizard?
> 
> jk, it must be that it's so hacked that the game doesn't recognize it as a Charizard or you're just forgetting one of the basics.



yup:3


----------



## Zura (Mar 9, 2014)

Maybe a picture would help


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 9, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> Does it work in wifi battles?



I havent battled with it before online, it might>-<

- - - Post Merge - - -



StormBlader said:


> Maybe a picture would help



I'll try uploading a pic:3


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 9, 2014)

Good luck with the bonding!


----------



## Zura (Mar 9, 2014)

Here is mying evolved! Sorry for the bad quality

 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Heres a better picture


----------



## Flop (Mar 9, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> "In order to Mega Evolve, the Pok?mon must be holding the appropriate Mega Stone and its Trainer must have a Key Stone. Professor Sycamore theorizes that even with the Mega Stone and the respective item to resonate with the stone, *Mega Evolution cannot be achieved if there is not a strong bond between Trainer and Pok?mon.*"
> 
> Taken from Bulbapedia.



You don't have to have a strong bond. I got a shiny Charizard from WT and immediately took it into a random encounter to see its mega evolution.


----------



## Zura (Mar 9, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> You don't have to have a strong bond. I got a shiny Charizard from WT and immediately took it into a random encounter to see its mega evolution.



That probably means the person before had a good bond


----------



## reyy (Mar 9, 2014)

Wait
how'd you take pictures in pokemon X/Y StormBlader?


----------



## Zura (Mar 9, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> Wait
> how'd you take pictures in pokemon X/Y StormBlader?


With my Phone...


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 9, 2014)

Is it a Kalos-Bred Charizard? If it doesn't have the Blue Pentagon, there is a chance it could be hacked, but that is most likely not the problem since it got passed bank's hack-check.

Try to play with it a bit in Amie and raise it's friendship levels, or try it on the battle spot or something.


----------



## reyy (Mar 9, 2014)

No, I mean the 2nd fancy high def pictures


----------



## Zura (Mar 9, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> No, I mean the 2nd fancy high def pictures



I got those off the Internet


----------



## TheWonky (Mar 9, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> I got those off the Internet



Genius.


----------



## Zura (Mar 9, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> Genius.



...


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 9, 2014)

Maybe it's a ditto in disguise


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Maybe it's a ditto in disguise


Mega Ditto would be awesome! 

It's signature move could be Mega Transform!


----------



## Farobi (Mar 9, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> ...



because u said it's from your phone, then the internet :u <3


----------



## kite (Mar 10, 2014)

Kyoko said:


> yes it is-.-' I know you're all trying to help but damn dont disrespect my intelligence while doing it D,: just to clarify,
> it is holding the mega stone
> I have the mega ring
> no other pokemon has been mega evolved.__.
> I dont mean to sound rude at all just sayin >-<



I've tried looking for answers to help you, but came up those answers mentioned.

Maybe it _was_ hacked, and that's why it was traded...? I don't know.

I also don't blame you for getting annoyed, since some people around here _are_ rude at times. -.-


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 10, 2014)

The Bonding thing is poop, My Ampharos mega-evolves just fine and I've not even given it a Pokepuff ._.

It was Pokegen'd too.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Mar 10, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> I got those off the Internet



The people you got them from used something called a capture card that has to be installed on the 3ds. They range from $100 -$400 USD.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 10, 2014)

I did play with it for awhile on pokemonamie, and not sure what really happened (as in weather that was the problem or not) but the mega evolution button showed up^-^ thanks for all the help guys:3


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 10, 2014)

If the pokemon hacked or not it shouldn't make a difference. I find it quite comedic how everybody's initial response to a pokemon not working is that it's probably "hacked".

You received it via trade, so it's perfectly legal. All of its stats, details, moves etc are perfectly legal. 

Are you ABSOLUTELY sure that you have your own mega stone for your player and the corresponding one attached to charizard? 

Here's something I pulled up...

Why aren't my Mega Stones working? When can I Mega Evolve?
Even though you'll get the Mega Stones for your Pok?mon, such as the Venusaurite or Blazikenite, earlier on in the game, you won't be able to use these to Mega Evolve until after you've gotten the Mega Ring, which is obtained almost immediately after earning your third Gym Badge in Shalour City.

In order to Mega Evolve, you need to equip the appropriate Mega Stone onto the Pok?mon as its held item, and then, provided you have the Mega Ring, there will be an option beneath the Pok?mon's moves that says "Mega Evolution." Select this and it should flare up — your Pok?mon won't Mega Evolve that very instant, but it will Mega Evolve once the turn starts, before it uses its move, as if you were using an item.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh you've found a solution.

- - - Post Merge - - -

can you close the thread to avoid further confusion


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 10, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> If the pokemon hacked or not it shouldn't make a difference. I find it quite comedic how everybody's initial response to a pokemon not working is that it's probably "hacked".
> 
> You received it via trade, so it's perfectly legal. All of its stats, details, moves etc are perfectly legal.
> 
> ...


----------



## kite (Mar 10, 2014)

What a weird situation that was. Glad you could finally do it though.


----------

